# A very handsome Native American couple, Situwuka and Katkwachsnea, 1912.



## RadishRose (May 23, 2017)

Historical Pics‏ @HistoricalPics Apr 23


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 23, 2017)

Beautiful photo. I wonder if they were Indians who were forced off their land and then were exploited when they joined shows that toured the country such as Buffalo Bill's Wild West show.  That was in the 1800's, My Grandpa told me he met Buffalo Bill as a young child and saw the show and was so excited to see all the real Indians.


----------



## Falcon (May 23, 2017)

Yes indeedy.   Very handsome couple.

How come 'she'  has all the feathers and 'he'   has only ONE?  

If he's had it for more than 4 hours,  he'd better hie himself to the  medicine doctor; post haste.


----------



## Falcon (May 23, 2017)

Native Americans  are NOT  "Indians" !   INDIANS are people who live in INDIA,

Christopher  C.  called them that because he thought he was in the East Indies.

But then, I'm getting too technical,  I guess.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 23, 2017)

Falcon said:


> Native Americans  are NOT  "Indians" !   INDIANS are people who live in INDIA,
> 
> Christopher  C.  called them that because he thought he was in the East Indies.
> 
> But then, I'm getting too technical,  I guess.


 Right you are Falcon,but I played cowboys and Indians and sometimes they let me be a chief . I never heard them say,Hey Ruth do you want to be a native American Chief? Can't teach an old dog new tricks. lol


----------



## jujube (May 23, 2017)

You got to be chief??? No fair! I always had to be the white settler who got burned at the stake.


----------



## RadishRose (May 24, 2017)

I just copied and pasted the title as it was on the site.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 24, 2017)

jujube said:


> You got to be chief??? No fair! I always had to be the white settler who got burned at the stake.


 Yes,jujube, I was the chief quite often but was killed off within the first hour,then I had to go home and play with my boring dolls. I think that was the idea right from the start but I was to stupid to realize that. I should have known girls don't make chief. It was a trap to get rid of me.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 1, 2017)

More info (they are Louis and Florence Shottridge, in Philadelphia, 1912) "Louis' Tlingit's name was  Situwuka & his Wife, florence's Tingit's name was Katkwachsnea.   They are wearing Plains Indian outfits. They were members of a touring Opera company, where Louis sang tenor.  Both of the Shottfield's apparently were craftspeople as well, so they could have used the show as a means of displaying and selling Tlingit crafts".








Tour guides


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 6, 2017)

Jingle Dance Dress


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 6, 2017)

What beauty! I watched all 3 videos; nice to see again. I've been to two pow wow's and the dancing is very exciting!


----------

